

Google Picture Machine goes beyond magic - NicoJuicy
https://plus.google.com/113117251731252114390/posts/AD6Crimuqc8

======
NicoJuicy
Haven't felt like this since Time Warp from Scaladoo (that got bought by
Nokia, announced by Blackberry and hasn't ever seen the sunlight :( Youtube
video on here though:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62WpA5HwPOo](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62WpA5HwPOo)

------
woxxer
AMAZING!

